# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Aliquota Iva al 20% o al 10%

## First76

Buona sera a tutti, 
vorrei porvi il seguente quesito: 
un'impresa che ha eseguito dei lavori di ripristino di strade, sentieri, scoli d'acqua ecc. danneggiati per cause di calamità naturale con quale aliquota Iva deve emettere le proprie fatture?
Anticipo che l'ente locale ha dapprima accettato l'iva al 20% e pagato le rispettive fatture salvo poi richiedere l'emissione delle stesse con aliquota al 10%! 
Vi ringrazio sin da ora.

----------


## chiara

Per gi interventi di manutenzione straordinaria è previsto il pagamento
dellaliquota I.V.A. agevolata al 10% (ai sensi del punto 127-duodecies della tabella A parte terza del dpr 633/72).

----------


## First76

Mi rimane qualche dubbio in quanto il 127-duodecies riporta:    _127-duodecies) prestazioni di servizi aventi ad oggetto la realizzazione di interventi di manutenzione straordinaria di cui all'articolo 31, primo comma, lettera b), della legge 5 agosto 1978, n. 457, agli edifici di edilizia residenziale pubblica;_ 
Anche se l'art.31 (definizione degli interventi), primo comma, lettera b:  _b) interventi di manutenzione straordinaria, le opere e le modifiche necessarie per rinnovare e sostituire parti anche strutturali degli edifici, nonché per realizzare ed integrare i servizi igienico-sanitari e tecnologici, sempre che non alterino i volumi e le superfici delle singole unità immobiliari e non comportino modifiche delle destinazioni di uso;_  
è stato (implicitamente abrogato dall'articolo 3 del d.P.R. n. 380 del 2001 definizione degli interventi in edilizia): 
Art. 3 (L) - Definizioni degli interventi edilizi
(Legge 5 agosto 1978, n. 457, art. 31)  _1. Ai fini del presente testo unico si intendono per:
a) "interventi di manutenzione ordinaria", gli interventi edilizi che riguardano le opere di riparazione, rinnovamento e sostituzione delle finiture degli edifici e quelle necessarie ad integrare o mantenere in efficienza gli impianti tecnologici esistenti;
b) "interventi di manutenzione straordinaria", le opere e le modifiche necessarie per rinnovare e sostituire parti anche strutturali degli edifici, nonché per realizzare ed integrare i servizi igienico-sanitari e tecnologici, sempre che non alterino i volumi e le superfici delle singole unità immobiliari e non comportino modifiche delle destinazioni di uso;
c) "interventi di restauro e di risanamento conservativo", gli interventi edilizi rivolti a conservare l'organismo edilizio e ad assicurarne la funzionalità mediante un insieme sistematico di opere che, nel rispetto degli elementi tipologici, formali e strutturali dell'organismo stesso, ne consentano destinazioni d'uso con essi compatibili. Tali interventi comprendono il consolidamento, il ripristino e il rinnovo degli elementi costitutivi dell'edificio, l'inserimento degli elementi accessori e degli impianti richiesti dalle esigenze dell'uso, l'eliminazione degli elementi estranei all'organismo edilizio;
d) "interventi di ristrutturazione edilizia", gli interventi rivolti a trasformare gli organismi edilizi mediante un insieme sistematico di opere che possono portare ad un organismo edilizio in tutto o in parte diverso dal precedente. Tali interventi comprendono il ripristino o la sostituzione di alcuni elementi costitutivi dell'edificio, leliminazione, la modifica e l'inserimento di nuovi elementi ed impianti. Nellambito degli interventi di ristrutturazione edilizia sono ricompresi anche quelli consistenti nella demolizione e ricostruzione con la stessa volumetria e sagoma di quello preesistente, fatte salve le sole innovazioni necessarie per l'adeguamento alla normativa antisismica;
(lettera così modificata dal d.lgs. n. 301 del 2002) e) "interventi di nuova costruzione", quelli di trasformazione edilizia e urbanistica del territorio non rientranti nelle categorie definite alle lettere precedenti. Sono comunque da considerarsi tali: 
e.1) la costruzione di manufatti edilizi fuori terra o interrati, ovvero l'ampliamento di quelli esistenti all'esterno della sagoma esistente, fermo restando, per gli interventi pertinenziali, quanto previsto alla lettera e.6);
e.2) gli interventi di urbanizzazione primaria e secondaria realizzati da soggetti diversi dal Comune;
e.3) la realizzazione di infrastrutture e di impianti, anche per pubblici servizi, che comporti la trasformazione in via permanente di suolo inedificato;
e.4) linstallazione di torri e tralicci per impianti radio-ricetrasmittenti e di ripetitori per i servizi di telecomunicazione;
(punto da ritenersi abrogato implicitamente dagli articoli 87 e seguenti del decreto legislativo n. 259 del 2003)
e.5) linstallazione di manufatti leggeri, anche prefabbricati, e di strutture di qualsiasi genere, quali roulottes, campers, case mobili, imbarcazioni, che siano utilizzati come abitazioni, ambienti di lavoro, oppure come depositi, magazzini e simili, e che non siano diretti a soddisfare esigenze meramente temporanee;
e.6) gli interventi pertinenziali che le norme tecniche degli strumenti urbanistici, in relazione alla zonizzazione e al pregio ambientale e paesaggistico delle aree, qualifichino come interventi di nuova costruzione, ovvero che comportino la realizzazione di un volume superiore al 20% del volume delledificio principale;
e.7) la realizzazione di depositi di merci o di materiali, la realizzazione di impianti per attività produttive all'aperto ove comportino l'esecuzione di lavori cui consegua la trasformazione permanente del suolo inedificato;
f) gli "interventi di ristrutturazione urbanistica", quelli rivolti a sostituire l'esistente tessuto urbanistico-edilizio con altro diverso, mediante un insieme sistematico di interventi edilizi, anche con la modificazione del disegno dei lotti, degli isolati e della rete stradale.
2. Le definizioni di cui al comma 1 prevalgono sulle disposizioni degli strumenti urbanistici generali e dei regolamenti edilizi. Resta ferma la definizione di restauro prevista dallarticolo 34 del decreto legislativo 29 ottobre 1999, n. 490 (ora articolo 29, comma 3, decreto legislativo n. 42 del 2004 - n.d.r.)._ 
I lavori di ripristino di strade, sentieri, scoli d'acqua ecc. danneggiati per cause di calamità naturale rientrano quindi in una delle categorie dell'articolo 3del d.P.R. n. 380 del 2001 definizione degli interventi in edilizia, più precisamente alla lettera e? 
Le altre categorie parlano di lavori su edifici che non considererei al pari ripristino di strade, sentieri, scoli d'acqua ecc. E' d'accordo? 
Grazie ancora per la risposta.

----------

